# manometer reviews ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking at buying a digital manometer sometime soon. Just wondering what brand and models are good or if they are all about equal. Just don't wanna spend a bunch on a piece of junk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The biggest thing is to get the right range for the work you will be performing. I made the mistake of buying a yellow jacket brand that ranged to 19.99 inches I thought at the time all of my stuff was low pressure no problem. Well the third time I pulled it out, I was working on a water heater that had a 2 million btu burner and run 2 psi natural gas up to the burner assembly with two staged regulators that had to be set. This made me buy the one that cost more but was more suited for what I was doing. That mistake cost me about 140.00


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I dont do much gas troubleshooting at all. I've never even seen a high pressure reg at a fixture from a 2psi system. I do 99% residential. My work signed me up for a rinnai class and i know now you pretty much need a digital manometer preferably with 2 inlets. Not sure on the ranges I would need for that.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dclarke said:


> I dont do much gas troubleshooting at all. I've never even seen a high pressure reg at a fixture from a 2psi system. I do 99% residential. My work signed me up for a rinnai class and i know now you pretty much need a digital manometer preferably with 2 inlets. Not sure on the ranges I would need for that.


2 psi gas systems are increasingly more common on residential. My point is don't shoot yourself in the foot on the range. By something that covers all of what you would doing. If it is pricey have your employer buy it for you. They should probably supply it in the first place.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> 2 psi gas systems are increasingly more common on residential. My point is don't shoot yourself in the foot on the range. By something that covers all of what you would doing. If it is pricey have your employer buy it for you. They should probably supply it in the first place.


Whether employers buy tools seems to correlate to how unionized the area is. Areas with a strong union presence, the company furnishes everything but basic hand tools. 

Right to work places like Idaho, where I am now, the trades supply most of their own tools. And, as guys get a pickup full if tools, they tend to go out on their own. Licensing is a bit too lax in this state.

Small petty people have small petty Gods.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Whether employers buy tools seems to correlate to how unionized the area is. Areas with a strong union presence, the company furnishes everything but basic hand tools. Right to work places like Idaho, where I am now, the trades supply most of their own tools. And, as guys get a pickup full if tools, they tend to go out on their own. Licensing is a bit too lax in this state. Small petty people have small petty Gods.


 yes you would think they would love to supply you with the best equipment for the job sense it's there liability insurance on the line. O ya also there reputation.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I fully plan to have my own shop one day so I don't mind buying all my own tools. Makes starting my own shop a little less expensive. What's the range I should be looking for ?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dclarke said:


> I fully plan to have my own shop one day so I don't mind buying all my own tools. Makes starting my own shop a little less expensive. What's the range I should be looking for ?


 I understand your point I thought that myself but when the time came I realized I was short on almost every tool you could think of. When from a 100 man shop running multi million dollar jobs to working for myself. Every job I landed for the first six months had a tool I needed to buy(roll eyes). I think for the money sense you want a dual port this one fits the bill.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

fieldpiece.


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have had the uei dual port for 3 years and it has been good. I still always keep a analog one on the truck just incase.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

aero1 said:


> fieldpiece.


i looked at them but the ones I looked at where not backlit


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

this is the base meter i use 

http://www.fieldpiece.com/products/detail/hs36-true-rms-with-backlight/stick-meters/ 

this is the add on manometer i use. is a dual port does -60 to +60 W.C.
http://www.fieldpiece.com/products/...nometer-accessory-head/meter-accessory-heads/


----------



## PlumberJoeOk (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought a single port for measuring gas pressure on the tankless heaters I've been jnstalljng .. Installed a lot of navien. Check it to be 10.5 at start pressure then turn all the fixtures on and make sure I'm above 3.5wc .


----------

